# NFPA 10 Table 5.2.1



## George McGerd (Feb 1, 2014)

Does anyone know what is meant by "maximum floor area per unit of 'A' " as listed under NFPA 10 Table 5.2.1.  How does one determine the value of "A"?  Thanks in advance for the education.


----------



## cda (Feb 1, 2014)

which edition?

or is it table 6.2.1????


----------



## cda (Feb 1, 2014)

Look at annex E  for help

6.2.1.2.1    The minimum number of fire extinguishers for Class A hazards for each floor of a building shall be determined by dividing the total floor area by the maximum area to be protected per extinguisher as determined by Table 6.2.1.1. (See Annex E.)


----------



## George McGerd (Feb 1, 2014)

2002 edition


----------



## cda (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok it it is telling you maximum floor area per extingisher depending on the hazard classification

as in one 2A per 3000 sq ft


----------



## George McGerd (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks.  We are using 4A's in a light hazard area.  Would the maximum floor area then increase to 6000 sf?  If so I am good.  If not I am having problemo


----------



## cda (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry do not have access to 10 till Tuesday


----------



## RLGA (Feb 1, 2014)

Read http://www.specsandcodes.com/Articles/The%20Code%20Corner%20No.%2031%20-%20Portable%20Fire%20Extinguishers.pdf


----------

